# Disabled parking permit question.



## Cat101 (1 Sep 2009)

Sorry in advance if this post is in wrong place ..Dunno where else it could go.
Both of my parents are in their mid-late 80's and unfortunately, not in the best of health. Dad suffers terribly from respiratory problems..and Mam has arthritis in hips and both knees.
I take them shopping twice a week (they like to keep independant and won't allow me to do the shopping for them)
To make life easier for them, I try to park as close to the supermarket doors as possible..which is not always easy to do.
A friend suggested applying for a dissability parking permit, so when I looked into it, the conditions are as follows:

You must have:

One or no arms/hands
One or no legs/feet
Or be a dwarf..

Nothing mentioned about senior citizens with mobility problems.
Have I missed something.. Or is it just tough that my parents have legs, arms and arn't dwarfs?

Thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## Mpsox (1 Sep 2009)

That's not 100% correct, you should contact the Irish wheelchair Association. see the attached for more info

[broken link removed]

likewise see attached from the Citizens advice bureau
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...fic-and-parking/disabled_persons_parking_card


----------



## Cat101 (1 Sep 2009)

Great... Will do, Thanks!


----------



## Cat101 (1 Sep 2009)

Mpsox said:


> That's not 100% correct, you should contact the Irish wheelchair Association. see the attached for more info
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> ...


 
I have to email the wheelchair Ass, for their guidelines and it was on the citizens advice I found my above posted rules:

_Are completely or almost completely without the use of both legs or _
_Are completely without the use of one of your legs and almost completely without the use of the other leg to the extent that you are severely restricted as regards movement in your legs or _
_Are without both hands or both arms or _
_Are without one or both legs or _
_Are completely or almost completely without the use of both hands or arms and completely or almost completely without the use of one leg or _

_Have the medical condition of dwarfism and serious difficulties of movement of the legs. _

They arn't in wheelchairs but find it difficult to walk far..
I will email the IWA and hopefully they can advise me.
Thanks again.


----------



## mf1 (1 Sep 2009)

I researched this recently - very elderly parents with very restricted mobility. But not wheelchair bound. 

The IWA published a report in 2007 and explained that there had been a huge increase in the numbers applying for permits - mostly on the Certification of GP's. 

I came to the conclusion that the grounds for issue of the Permit were very restricted, that lots of people were willing to push the limits and that some GP's were open to certifying when it was not strictly within the guidelines.  

The report is interesting and makes the point that there are not that many disabled spaces and that people taking those spaces who do not meet the strict guidelines are depriving other people of those spaces. 

mf


----------



## sam h (1 Sep 2009)

I didn't realise they had tighted up on it so much.  I got one for my dad but it was probably about 8 years ago.  Similar to your parents, he was not in a wheelchairs, but his legs couldn't take him too far.

It's worth getting the form and getting it completed by their GP and see how you get on as it made a big difference to my dad.  I used to do as you do (drop off, park & catch up, but he got nervous if he didn't know whether there would be a seat or bench for him to sit at and wait. 

It really gets on my nerves when perfectly able bodied people take up these spaces.  I even had a friend suggest I park in a space as my dad had left his pass in my car - needless to say, I didn't & she got a long lecture about why not!!


----------



## Cat101 (1 Sep 2009)

We have a Tesco Extra store in Wexford with 60.. (yes 60) disabled parking spaces outside the front door, most of them are always vacant. I still won't park in one.
Thanks for the advice I'm still waiting to hear form the IWA.


----------



## Complainer (2 Sep 2009)

Cat101 said:


> We have a Tesco Extra store in Wexford with 60.. (yes 60) disabled parking spaces outside the front door,


Out of how many total parking spaces?


----------



## sparkeee (2 Sep 2009)

60?


----------



## Complainer (2 Sep 2009)

sparkeee said:


> 60?


So there are no 'parent and child' spaces, and no unmarked spaces?


----------

